# New saltwater fly fishing podcast



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

A few of us in Texas started a podcast called " Salty". We're just getting started, we have candid conversations about fly fishing in saltwater, and cover various topics including, equipment, skiffs, travel, and the fly fishing community. Give it a listen.


https://www.buzzsprout.com/1911209/9865024-1-new-beginnings.mp3?download=true


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

I downloaded it today!


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

I’ll check it out


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm a pretty big tech dummy and can't figure out how to listen to it....


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

Just downloaded!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

AZ_squid said:


> I'm a pretty big tech dummy and can't figure out how to listen to it....


go to Spotify and just search for salty.podcast flyfishing


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

scissorhands said:


> go to Spotify and just search for salty.podcast flyfishing


Got it, thanks man. I'll give it a listen for sure


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

I listened to the first 10 minutes of it this morning on the way to work before changing to something different. Maybe future episodes will be more interesting... the discussion had no structure and was pretty blah. IMO. Seem like nice people though.


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Agree, hopefully this was a pilot episode to work out some kinks. Would love some intros or backstory on the hosts. Letting some of the hosts personality out would help capture the audience.

enjoyed the Q&A with the local guide and would be cool to hear from guides in different areas compare/contrast their local fisheries. The Texas coast alone would allow a lot of its diversity to be showcased that way.

while all the points on the do’s and don’ts of being on a skiff were 100% accurate, it came off as high brow, if the true intent was to educate a newbie. I doubt many newbies are listening to a podcast as their intro into the sport, but if there was one they probably decided on a different sport to explore.

Either way, I’ll keep listening. I need more saltwater fly fishing podcasts to keep my occupied while I’m still working from home.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

texican08 said:


> Agree, hopefully this was a pilot episode to work out some kinks. Would love some intros or backstory on the hosts. Letting some of the hosts personality out would help capture the audience.
> 
> enjoyed the Q&A with the local guide and would be cool to hear from guides in different areas compare/contrast their local fisheries. The Texas coast alone would allow a lot of its diversity to be showcased that way.
> 
> ...


We're hoping it will get better too, LOL. Hopefully through the next few episodes, everyone will get comfortable and be more relaxed. The podcast isn't just for the newbie, I just figured we would start there to get things off the ground. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

followed and downloaded! will check it out on drive home today
glad to see (hear?) more saltwater fly content out of Texas


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Tough crowd here lol. I listened for a while this morning and will again. Do agree some background info on who’s talking will help.


----------



## pwhite09 (Jan 19, 2021)

Good first episode. Subscribed and will continue to tune in!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Usually when someone bangs on another persons venture it is because they haven’t done it themselves.

Right on man, good luck!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like to hear more continued discussion on skiff etiquette and especially thoughts about on the water etiquette. This can start at the boat ramp, extend to running to/from fishing area, how close is too close and come back to pulling out of the water at the ramp. The topic of how close is too close is a very complicated discussion and could take up its own episode but it does make for really good discussion.


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Solid first episode! It’s great to have more Texas fly fishing content out there! Ready for another!


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

If nothing else, every single person getting on a skiff should listen to the skiff etiquette part!


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

Tough crowd indeed. Enjoyed the first episode and look forward to hearing more!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The 2nd episode published a couple days ago. Started getting into some deeper hot button discussions. Its a good listen.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> The 2nd episode published a couple days ago. Started getting into some deeper hot button discussions. Its a good listen.


Agreed, really enjoying it.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Listened to the first 30 of episode 2 this morning, really enjoyed it, hope y’all stick with it!


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Enjoyed the bios and convo, specifically Eric’s hot takes especially. I was cracking up in some parts.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

episode 2 is up.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Episode 3 is up with one of our own. Corey talks about building the Beryllium skiff.


https://www.buzzsprout.com/1911209/10171635-3-so-you-want-to-build-a-boat.mp3?download=true


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

I listened to the first 30 this morning, good stuff.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Was interesting to hear Corey talk about the build. 1800 hrs? 😳 That’s 36k @20 bucks an hour. I was shocked. Brings to mind what any of us would curve for a very well done skiff with overhead and all it entails.

Obviously builders don’t spend that much time but man that was eye opening.


----------



## sylversyde (11 mo ago)

@scissorhands Very cool, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pwhite09 (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like it turned out great. No way I have the patience for something like that.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> Was interesting to hear Corey talk about the build. 1800 hrs? 😳 That’s 36k @20 bucks an hour. I was shocked. Brings to mind what any of us would curve for a very well done skiff with overhead and all it entails.
> 
> Obviously builders don’t spend that much time but man that was eye opening.


For sure man, it all depends on what fit and finish/attention to detail you want. Also when it’s your first go around things take a little longer then a seasoned vet builder with a mold hahaha.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh no doubt, any craft gets easier with many years under the belt. I do think it is more expensive to build high quality custom boats than most folks think, I don't envy that business model. 

My dad used to say that "Many multi millionaires have become millionaires in the horse business". I think the boat business may be not far behind. 

You did a killer job on that rig! I have a good friend that lives there in Dickenson and if I am ever in town for an extended period, I would love to see it.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> Oh no doubt, any craft gets easier with many years under the belt. I do think it is more expensive to build high quality custom boats than most folks think, I don't envy that business model.
> 
> My dad used to say that "Many multi millionaires have become millionaires in the horse business". I think the boat business may be not far behind.
> 
> You did a killer job on that rig! I have a good friend that lives there in Dickenson and if I am ever in town for an extended period, I would love to see it.


Absolutely. I’m right up the road between Texas City and Kemah.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Definitely a good episode. After you listen to the episode and get all fired up about building your own skiff, go back and listen to the "I think 80% of the build is sanding and fairing.." part and the "I think I have 1800ish hours into this. I'm used to working 12 hour days..." parts a few times. Corey is super humble about his skills, he is way more talented and capable than he comes across. His determination and self discipline to keep at it just about every free moment he had was impressive.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Going to listen to episode 3 later today. Hoping there’s way fewer completely unnecessary F bombs then in episode 2…


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Definitely a good episode. After you listen to the episode and get all fired up about building your own skiff, go back and listen to the "I think 80% of the build is sanding and fairing.." part and the "I think I have 1800ish hours into this. I'm used to working 12 hour days..." parts a few times. Corey is super humble about his skills, he is way more talented and capable than he comes across. His determination and self discipline to keep at it just about every free moment he had was impressive.


Your to kind hahaha!!! I’ll bring the rum after we all get out of turn around season!! 🤣🤣


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Featherbrain said:


> Hoping there’s way fewer completely unnecessary F bombs then in episode 2…


I think episode 2 was pretty good also and completely agree with you here. The word unnecessary is spot on. It doesn't offend me but it just sounds amateurish, immature and unprofessional... but maybe some people dig that? I don't.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Featherbrain said:


> Going to listen to episode 3 later today. Hoping there’s way fewer completely unnecessary F bombs then in episode 2…


Something we will work on for sure.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

RennieRae said:


> I think episode 2 was pretty good also and completely agree with you here. The word unnecessary is spot on. It doesn't offend me but it just sounds amateurish, immature and unprofessional... but maybe some people dig that? I don't.


This mirrors my feelings on it exactly. I’m not offended by it either, I just feel that it has a lot of potential but using that language in every sentence like one would use “the” or “and” really does give an unprofessional feel to it.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

scissorhands said:


> Something we will work on for sure.


And please don’t take it personally at all just trying to give some constructive criticism. That’s just my 2 cents, put 99 cents with it and you can buy a cup of McDonald’s coffee.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

C Brueckner said:


> For sure man, it all depends on what fit and finish/attention to detail you want. Also when it’s your first go around things take a little longer then a seasoned vet builder with a mold hahaha.


I just listened to episode 3. Really enjoying it. Good on you Corey for building your skiff. That also confirms my thought that I'm not doing that anytime soon. Lol
The second thought was that I'd probably give up on all the fairing.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Jason M said:


> I just listened to episode 3. Really enjoying it. Good on you Corey for building your skiff. That also confirms my thought that I'm not doing that anytime soon. Lol
> The second thought was that I'd probably give up on all the fairing.


It does take a while and isn’t very fun haha


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

We sat down with Chris Morejohn and talked skiffs. Give it a listen, Hope you enjoy.


https://www.buzzsprout.com/1911209/10412767-a-talk-with-chris-morejohn.mp3?download=true


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The latest episode with Chris Morejohn is very cool. He talks about the history and progression of skiff design. I especially liked the last 10 min or so where he talks about our impact on the resource and fish in particular.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

The latest episode is great, but stop interrupting him. We want him to finish his thoughTS.

mike


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> The latest episode with Chris Morejohn is very cool. He talks about the history and progression of skiff design. I especially liked the last 10 min or so where he talks about our impact on the resource and fish in particular.


We have about 30-40 more minutes about fish conservation and handling with him.



Mike Geer said:


> The latest episode is great, but stop interrupting him. We want him to finish his thoughTS.
> 
> mike


It was pretty tough to gauge the conversation with lag from Hawaii and not having him here in person. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> We have about 30-40 more minutes about fish conservation and handling with him.
> 
> I'd love to hear that. Maybe a little mini podcast release. Might be cool to speak with TPWD biologists and someone from BTT to get their take on it as well. Would make a very informative fish and resource conservation episode.
> PS- I know a couple TPWD fish biologists.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Geer said:


> The latest episode is great, but stop interrupting him. We want him to finish his thoughTS.
> 
> mike


Don’t be a dick. If you have ever been on a zoom call or anything with lag it happens and there is nothing you can do about it. Podcasters have this issue often and it’s not intentional.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t be a dick. If you have ever been on a zoom call or anything with lag it happens and there is nothing you can do about it. Podcasters have this issue often and it’s not intentional.


I am not being a Dick. I totally understand lag, but this was not lag.You need to let these apex guys finish their thoughts without side tracking with another question. I want to see this podcast succeed, and therefore I am willing to give them some input. At least 4 times Chris was following a train of thought and then was interrupted by another question. Andy Mill does this as well. The interviewer is so eager to ask a different question or insert a similar experience that we never really get the original question thoroughly answered. I have listened to all of the podcast btw.

mike


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Mike Geer said:


> I am not being a Dick. I totally understand lag, but this was not lag.You need to let these apex guys finish their thoughts without side tracking with another question. I want to see this podcast succeed, and therefore I am willing to give them some input. At least 4 times Chris was following a train of thought and then was interrupted by another question. Andy Mill does this as well. The interviewer is so eager to ask a different question or insert a similar experience that we never really get the original question thoroughly answered. I have listened to all of the podcast btw.
> 
> mike


I hear you but I don’t think he was intentionally trying to cut him off. Was a great podcast, thoroughly enjoyed it, could listen to CM all day. 
Appreciate what y’all are doing Rob


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike Geer said:


> I am not being a Dick. I totally understand lag, but this was not lag.You need to let these apex guys finish their thoughts without side tracking with another question. I want to see this podcast succeed, and therefore I am willing to give them some input. At least 4 times Chris was following a train of thought and then was interrupted by another question. Andy Mill does this as well. The interviewer is so eager to ask a different question or insert a similar experience that we never really get the original question thoroughly answered. I have listened to all of the podcast btw.
> 
> mike


I hear ya brother, I don't think you're being a dick. All constructive criticism is welcome as I am not a professional interviewer, something I'm working on for sure. Thanks for the listen.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It wasn’t bad IMO, keep at it!


----------

